# 2004 Maxima Error Code P0340 and Service Engine Light



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

I know there are some other posts about this error code, but nothing that is similar to my situation. So, here is my story...

Last Friday, I went to lunch and my 2004 Maxima seemed fine. I stopped at couple places and there was no indication of anything wrong. After my last stop, I got back into my car and turned my key to start. It turned over like normal and I let go of the key, but it didn't start. I thought to myself maybe I didn't hold it long enough and tried again. This time it too a good 5 seconds turning over before it started. Again, I thought it was strange, but I pulled out of my parking spot and drove away. About a block and a half away, my Service Engine Soon light came on. Now I don't know if I actually heard something at that time or if it was my imagination, but I thought I heard a very small clunk sound right at the time that the light came on. The rest of the day it seemed to start without issue and drive fine. On Saturday, I stopped by an AutoZone and had them pull the code for me. It was P0340 Bank 1. All this week it has driven fine.

My question to you is this, should I reset the light and hope that it doesn't come back on again or should I just take it to the dealer and have them look it over?

If there is a problem, I don't really want to repair it, I would rather just sell it and go buy a new 2012 Maxima, but I also don't want to make things even worse by continuing to drive with a problem. I am also having a headlight issue that is affecting the drivers side headlight, so factoring that in, I really don't want to dump any money into this.

Thanks!


----------



## 68Dog (Jun 24, 2013)

Had the same problem, no need to take to dealer though just change sensor and be on your way. The bank 1 aka left side sensor is located on the back of your engine on the left side,it has 1 10mm screw


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The sensors fail pretty commonly. I would suggest you get a genuine Nissan part.


----------

